#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  SenzAgro-a digital agriculture and irrigation company!

## Bhavya

Still, we do the traditional way of agriculture in Sri Lanka. When food security and sustainability is a concern these traditional methods will not help us more. In this situation three university students named Miller, John and Jeyjenthan started a company called SenzAgro-a digital agriculture and irrigation company to allows farmers and commercial agriculture companies to make data-informed farm management decisions, So that farmers can attain higher yield using the right quantity of resources and also they can avoid wastage. What do you think can our Sri Lankan farmers adopt this new technological agriculture?

----------

